# My custom-made Maglite bezel



## The_Police (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi, I have been working on our lathe creating a bezel my 2D Maglite, I'm not sure where to go from here. I ordered an aspheric lens from kaidomain (about 3 weeks ago, and I sill haven't got it) and I left my bezel long because I don't know exactly how far the aspheric lens sticks out. I was thinking about making some crenelations in it too, but again I need the correct length to do that. I also "thought" about adding some holes for glow-dots in the bezel. Anyway, I want your suggestions and if anyone has an aspheric Mag and bezel combo, measurements and pics would be appreciated.

I'm still not sure why my pics are all small and stuff though...


----------



## mrartillery (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow, thats a helluva bezel! If you did cren it, it would look like a pitch fork. :duh2:


----------



## The_Police (Jul 27, 2010)

it's made out of solid iron too, so it's got some mass and makes the Maglite feel like it weighs a few pounds... lol it will get lighter once i trim it though...


----------



## irv_usc (Jul 28, 2010)

wow, solid iron, crenelated? you can really whap someone over the head with that thing


----------



## The_Police (Jul 28, 2010)

I was even thinking about making my own pointed tailcap, like the glass breakers, only without the hardened tip. then it will look all [email protected]$$ and be a good defense weapon... lol


----------



## mrartillery (Jul 28, 2010)

The_Police said:


> it's made out of solid iron too


----------



## The_Police (Jul 28, 2010)

mrartillery said:


>



lol... it seems nice and sturdy...


----------



## DM51 (Jul 28, 2010)

Solid iron - LOL! Excellent! I reckon Sgt.LED would LOVE one of those...!


----------



## The_Police (Jul 28, 2010)

DM51 said:


> Solid iron - LOL! Excellent! I reckon Sgt.LED would LOVE one of those...!



it started out as a 2 1/2inch (in diameter) solid piece of rod iron, and I bored it out and got it all in spec on our lathe to fit on the tip of my Mag, and got it threaded. it's a very snug fit, i just need to take off just a tiny little bit more metal on the inside where the lens and o-ring go, because the o-ring is tight and it doesn't screw on _quite far enough. then i when my aspheric lens shows up, i can finally bore some holes for the crenelation and cut it to the right length, and sand,polish& paint it. an suggestions as to what clear paint to use to keep it from rusting?  I'm very happy with this creation so far..._


----------



## Slickseth (Jul 28, 2010)

What is the purpose? Why so long? Why iron?


----------



## The_Police (Jul 28, 2010)

Slickseth said:


> What is the purpose? Why so long? Why iron?



didn't you read my previous posts?? lol
purpose: to protect my aspheric lens that i ordered

why so long: i clearly stated that I am only leaving it long until my aspheric lens gets here, as of now im not sure what length to cut it at.

why iron: because that is what was lying around our shop and aluminum as thick as I need it is very expensive.

hope I answered your questions


----------



## The_Police (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: My custom-made Maglite bezel *UPDATE**

My aspheric lens FINALLY showed up yesterday  then I got my bezel all trimmed down and polished up some. I think it looks great, even though i didn't crenelate it. Now I want to add some more glow powder to the inside, does anyone have any suggestions as to the best way to mix it?? 

Here are some pics of it.


----------



## choppers (Jul 31, 2010)

thats sweet.......like a tank :laughing:


----------



## tx101 (Jul 31, 2010)

The "down the bezel" shot (4th pic from the top) looks sweet :thumbsup:

Now all you have to do is post some beamshots


----------



## The_Police (Jul 31, 2010)

it feels very solid, and it's gained some weight after the mod too... lol, kinda reminds me of a club, I think a glass-breaker tailcap would really top it off...


----------



## mash.m (Jul 31, 2010)

choppers said:


> thats sweet.......like a tank :laughing:


 
:twothumbs

i think you should use a cree emitter instead of the rebel.

markus


----------



## The_Police (Jul 31, 2010)

mash.m said:


> :twothumbs
> 
> i think you should use a cree emitter instead of the rebel.
> 
> markus



i know right?? this is my first mod/build, so I didn't want anything too complicated, and the TerraLUX drop-in is way better than I though though, it's fairly bright and it throws a LONG ways... I do have another 2D mag though:naughty: Except then I need a heatsink, driver, and the actual CREE LED. 2D cells probably do not supply enough voltage; which can be solved by D-sized 2xAA holders. I have the LED from my UltraFire CREE Q5, but the driver died in it, and the (-) terminal came off the board so it doesn't connect good at all. 
idk, it could possibly be a future build...


----------



## The_Police (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: My custom-made Maglite bezel *now with beamshots**

I added some glow powder, and took some beamshots.

here is the GP.





these shots are all taken at a little over 8 feet, the white rectangular thing is a ruler.
enjoy 

focused





still focused, only lower exposure and some zoom









unfocused


----------



## brh (Aug 1, 2010)

Sweet looking bezel!
Got me thinking, how wild it would be to have an entire light made of iron. Though I'm thinking more like the iron of a cast iron skillet  coat it with oil and throw it in the oven for a bit to keep the rust away! Ahem, anyway… Neat mod


----------



## The_Police (Aug 1, 2010)

I actually thought about doing that, not with cast iron, just regular iron... lol, it wouldn't even be that hard, just kinda time consuming...


----------



## Umibuta (Sep 13, 2010)

I am also trying to make a modified bezel too. Did you use 20tpi or Metric 1.25 for the thread pitch. I have read that 1.25 is a better fit. I am giving my machinist my details, can you advise on the size and pitch for your 2D?

Thank you


----------



## bstrickler (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a 8 pound bar of 2 1/2" diameter, 6" long D2 steel. I think that'd make an awesome tailcap and bezel, but have fun machining it!!! :duh2:

If you're up for the challenge, I'll sell it to you for $10 + shipping. Maybe make me a pendant, too, when you're done. It's doing no good just sitting around here. Was gonna forge it into many knives, but I forgot D2 doesn't weld very well, and working in a piece that size, I'll spend a year just shrinking the diameter down to something manageable.

~Brian


----------



## Umibuta (Sep 14, 2010)

Brian,

Thank you for the tempting offer but I am looking at Aluminum.


----------



## Scattergun (Sep 16, 2010)

I have plans for something like this, but I am thinking along the lines of not doing the threading inside the bezel. Instead I will just make a tubular part that fits on the outside of the original bezel and I´ll just glue it stuck.
I will make 30 of them and have them anodized black.

How far out in front of the original bezel should it protrude? I think 30mm should cover most aspherics but I´d like your opinion on this matter.


----------



## Kubbu (Sep 16, 2010)

That is a very good idea. I have the same idea but I have not find a tube with the right diameter. I you make same I am very interested on one.


----------



## Scattergun (Sep 16, 2010)

I´ll have them machined so the size of the tube is irrelevant to me... but I need to know how far out the MG and KD aspherics protrude in order to make a model that will protect them all.


----------



## Kubbu (Sep 16, 2010)

My Aspherical Lens from KD is 17mm longer than the original Mag Bezel.


----------



## Scattergun (Sep 16, 2010)

And I think the MG is protruding even further. And the bezel should be a little longer so the lens sits a few mm inside... wonder if 30mm protrusion beyond the original bezel is sufficient?


----------



## Kubbu (Sep 16, 2010)

Yes, I think it is enough.


----------



## Scattergun (Sep 17, 2010)

I just spoke to the mechanic and we agreed upon 25 mm protrusion, flat bezel with a slightly rounded edge, anodized in black. They´ll be finished in two weeks!

I´ll get back and show some pictures of it to compare with OP and his work!

Sorry for thread hijack!


----------



## Scattergun (Sep 20, 2010)

Just got some samples in, and they are 30mm longer than original bezel. I just glued one to the original bezel and it fits real nice. I will have these anodized in black.:naughty:


----------



## Techjunkie (Sep 20, 2010)

@Scattergun: those look awesome. If you will be selling any, please PM me with price for bare and price for anno. (I'd like two bare and one anno'd).


----------



## Scattergun (Sep 21, 2010)

I´m not sure if I will sell any, they are intended for a series of searchlights I am producing. The finish isn´t perfect since the bezels drop free from the CNC lathe wich tends to sometimes create small indentations... nothing major, but still not like the KIU products. They will however be anodized black wich will minimize any productionmarks.
I will be doing 30 in the first batch, and if I get any bezels left I´ll put them up for sale.

They don´t differ all that much from the one made by the OP!

[edit] Just spoke to the guy running the lathe, and he will have them finished by tomorrow!  Then it´s off to the anodizingcompany!


----------



## Scattergun (Sep 22, 2010)

Back from the machineshop today:twothumbs


----------



## The_Police (Sep 24, 2010)

Sorry for thread hijack! :oops:[/QUOTE said:


> hey, don't worry about it.  thats what the forums are here for.. lol
> 
> I'm anxious to see your bezel too.


----------



## 350xfire (Sep 24, 2010)

Scattergun said:


> Back from the machineshop today:twothumbs


 

If you want them to anodize properly, you need to make sure that they are really nicely finished to begin with. Whatever is showing on the surface now, will show on the surface after anodizing.


----------



## Scattergun (Sep 25, 2010)

Yea, I know, but I´m not after that supersmooth... Just make them black like the flashlight and stop them from making my hands black:sick2:


----------



## Bright1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice work on that Bezel. It looks good.


----------



## The_Police (Sep 26, 2010)

Bright1 said:


> Nice work on that Bezel. It looks good.



Mine or Scatter's ?? lol, I think both of our bezels look good...


----------



## Scattergun (Oct 14, 2010)

I got mine back from the anodizingcompany today!!


----------



## The_Police (May 18, 2011)

Those look really good! I love the black.


----------



## Scattergun (May 19, 2011)

I have a few extra if anyone wants to buy one... You just glue them onto the existing bezel with some two-part epoxy. 
The finish is however made for userlights, no showroom queens. But all in all still a nice bezel if you want to go for a more subdued appearance for your aspheric Mag.


----------



## Kubbu (May 21, 2011)

Hey Scattergun

I'm interested of one.
How much will it cost?
and how much will it cost to send it to Germany?
Which color they are?

BR Kubbu


----------



## dougw (May 21, 2011)

Shoulda made that bezel out of stainless steel - not iron (steel?). Same amount of work and won't rust and could be polished to be near chrome or left matt. Just my opinion!


----------



## The_Police (May 24, 2011)

I know right?? I really wanted to make it out of aluminum, but that gets kinda pricey for solid 2 3/4" aluminum shaft. The other steel shaft was just lying around our shop not being used. 
Now I'm making another bezel, only this one (found here http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?315608-Custom-made-Mag-bezel-2-) ) is going to be made from 2 3/4" steel shaft from a hydraulic cylinder. That type of steel can really polish up nice. ;D


----------



## DM51 (May 25, 2011)

This must not become a sales thread. Scattergun, if you want to offer them for sale, please start a thread in the appropriate section.


----------



## Scattergun (May 29, 2011)

Of course, no selling here. Just wanted to help those who asked.


----------



## The_Police (Jun 5, 2011)

I decided to put crenelations in this bezel, now that I have more experience with crenelating.
Here are some pics. 

This looks sick now.






Here It is comparing it to my other bezel I just made


----------

